
Beringei – A high performance, in-memory storage engine for time series data - Walkman
https://github.com/facebookincubator/beringei
======
Cieplak
I wonder how it compares to kdb+ in terms of performance. Obviously it wins on
price..

------
irfansharif
metrics? benchmarks?

------
frozenport
Aka `std::vector`?

